# Any Experiance with Tarameg Goldens



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

As with any breeder, check the core four clearences. I am seeing some dogs with holes on OFFA. Some are eyes and hearts that the breeder could have in hard copy report and has not submitted. There are a few that are missing elbows wich means they do not have them or failed. There are also a few dogs with out hips the could mean they used an alternate scheme such as PennHip, did not do them or they failed. Since I have no idea of who the parents will be, I can not pin point these issues for a particular puppy. I would just caution that you do your due diligence and check up on the clearences. There could be a puppy from a good match here but you need to verify the parents. If you need help, post potential parent names here the forum does a great job helping folks double check clearences.
Good luck in your search


----------



## jely38 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks LJack. I will not know who the potential parents will be till I go down. I did notice the gaps and lack of clearences as well. I was not sure if that meant they were not done at all or that the breeder just did not submit or update the data. I will ask to see hard copies. I have been trying to learn as much as possible before meeting breeders. I want to avoid going in there blind so I can make the best decision as to who our breeder will be.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Who are the parents of the Tarameg litter? I'm finding some gaps in their clearances as well:

For example, Tarameg's Big Island Sunset has no hip clearance but has an elbow clearance. These are typically done at the same time. Her eye clearance is not up to date. This bitch was bred as there are offspring on K9data. She may have had her hips redone using Penn Hip but why would they do that when their other dogs had OFA hips done? Food for thought...
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=301090
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1359046#animal

Keep Looking--
www.gpgrc.org

www.lenapegrc.org

For puppy referral 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have looked up Terameg on their clearances online in the past, and found A LOT of gaps. Not everyone posts them to the Internet, or sends them in, but, I think with the technology these days, it's becoming very handy for people to send them in and so others can see them online.

Like the others have said, definitely check with the breeder before you make a decision.


----------



## Burghie123 (May 25, 2013)

I currently have a 3 year old Tarameg Golden and she is spectacular! She had all of her clearances! She is and has been very healthy! She is sweet and smart. She is fun and full of energy when you want to work or play and calm and quiet when you want that too. She is a brillant tracker and loves to retrieve! She alerts us when something is out of place or different. This must be why Tarameg dogs are used as service dogs. I am happy to answer any questions you may have. I will have another Tarameg dog any day. The best golden I have ever had. Good Luck


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello, we have a 14 week old puppy from White Birch Goldens. Her name is Sophie and we love her so much. Gayle is a wonderful breeder. She has excellent communcation skills and really cares about her dogs. It only took a few moments visitng with Gayle and we knew she was the one. We were able to make a few visits with the puppies.

She had two litters at the time and one litter had a male, Adan, from Darby Hill. The mother of our puppy is Tana which is Adan's sister.


----------



## Alice Myers (Sep 25, 2015)

How much does Tarameg charge for her puppies?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The lady who started KPets, our therapy group, has always gotten her dogs from Tarameg. I've heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking on k9data.com & OFA, clearances are spotty


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Burghie123 said:


> I currently have a 3 year old Tarameg Golden and she is spectacular! She had all of her clearances! She is and has been very healthy! She is sweet and smart. She is fun and full of energy when you want to work or play and calm and quiet when you want that too. She is a brillant tracker and loves to retrieve! She alerts us when something is out of place or different. This must be why Tarameg dogs are used as service dogs. I am happy to answer any questions you may have. I will have another Tarameg dog any day. The best golden I have ever had. Good Luck


Welcome to the forum. Who are your Tarameg Golden's parents?


----------



## Alice Myers (Sep 25, 2015)

Kiwi is the one she plans to breed just about anytime now. I'm not sure who the male is. I want to call her to see if we can visit this weekend. We only live about 5 miles from her. She doesn't have Kiwi's picture up, I don't think her site is up to date. She had been having some health issues that seem to be resolved now. Can I ask how much she charges for one of her puppies?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please ask any breeder to provide you with proof that the parents of the litter you are looking at have passed heart, hips, eye and elbow clearances. A puppy with parents who don't have complete clearances may be a little cheaper but you are increasing the odds of inherited problems, it may not show up in your puppy but an elbow surgery runs close to 3 thousand dollars. Odds of elbow problems are reduced by a large amount if both parents have good elbows. Please go to Golden Retriever Club of America and research here to familiarize yourself with health clearances - the more educated and informed you are, the less likely you will be taken advantage of by a breeder who is cutting corners. It is worth taking your time and doing it right.


----------



## scubablue (Dec 16, 2016)

*love my Tarameg golden*

I've owned three golden retrievers. I currently own a Tarameg 6 year old male whose father was Hot Rod and mother is Dot. The breeders are conscientious in maintaining a healthy gene pool for their litters and raise beautiful puppies. We took Sundance home at ten weeks and he is our furkid - loving, loyal, and easy to train. His health is excellent and he has strong bones, eyes and a beautiful coat. We have two grandchildren now who poke and prod and lay on top of him and he has shown them endless patience. His temperament is even. At 6 he is at times still a puppy and full of mischief. I've met many Tarameg dog owners and we all have nothing but love for the Tarameg breeders and our dogs. We are considering another puppy and are going back to Tarameg.


----------

